# My Schedule For Senior Year



## Kabigon (Jun 15, 2011)

My Schedule For Senior Year?
Hi. I'm going to be taking AP Bio, AP Literature, and AP Stats/Calculus during my senior year. I was also going to choose AP Economics depending on your answers here. The problem I am having is that I will also be working at McDonald's during my senior year so I can pay for stuff like my gown and such. I won't be working everyday or anything, maybe 3-4 days in a full 7 day week if even that many. I know it will be a lot of work, but my friends that have taken the class have told me that AP Bio is pretty easy (I got an A in honors Bio in 9th grade) and that you have a good teacher. I know Lit is going to be easy, but with just a large workload and that AP Calculus is going to be the class kicking all of our butts. I'm already aware that I will be pulling a few all nighters, but as I said, this is my final attempt to make my transcript look outstanding. Do you think I should go ahead and go with Economics (friends also say it's easy but has a large workload) or do you think what I have now is enough?


----------



## Zuu (Jun 15, 2011)

i took AP calc and it was super easy, i got like a 98.

AP lit will be what keeps you up at night, and biology. i took regular economics and it was a blow-off class, interpret this as you will.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 15, 2011)

as far as I can tell, more or less all of the ap math courses are easier than their prerequisites. but I didn't actually try trig.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 15, 2011)

Is trig actually taught as a class anymore?


----------

